# sling TV quality?



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Is Sling TV PQ decent? Compared to YTTV, Philo, Hulu?

Thinking about canceling DTVS until the fall.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Supposed to be the worst of all of them


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Supposed to be the worst of all of them


thanks


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

gio12 said:


> Is Sling TV PQ decent? Compared to YTTV, Philo, Hulu?
> 
> Thinking about canceling DTVS until the fall.


Maybe just do the free trial on whatever streaming device(s) you'd use Sling on. That way you can see firsthand what it looks like and how it works. But based on what I've read over time, yeah, I'd say it's generally the roughest of the streaming cable TV services in terms of picture quality, features, bugs, etc. But hey, if you can get the channels you want with 50 hrs of cloud DVR for just $35 a month, the sacrifices may be worth it.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Sure is worth it for me.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

and if you have tech issues with sling don't expect a credit for lost service. they have a strict no refund and no credit policy even if it don't work for a period of time.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

krel said:


> and if you have tech issues with sling don't expect a credit for lost service. they have a strict no refund and no credit policy even if it don't work for a period of time.


Do you have an example of where the problem was obviously on the Sling side?

Most problems seem likely to be on the receiving end.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

harsh said:


> Do you have an example of where the problem was obviously on the Sling side?
> 
> Most problems seem likely to be on the receiving end.


When I tried it there was alot of macroblocking and the cloud dvr wasn't recording. One would think it's on there side.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

krel said:


> When I tried it there was alot of macroblocking and the cloud dvr wasn't recording. One would think it's on there side.


Sounds like it probably was on the Sling end. Was this recently or a while back?

Any experience more than perhaps six months distant isn't particularly representative.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

harsh said:


> Sounds like it probably was on the Sling end. Was this recently or a while back?
> 
> Any experience more than perhaps six months distant isn't particularly representative.


it was about a year ago.


----------

